# Real Solution for Mario & Luigi Bowser's Inside Story to DSTT



## howyeman (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey guys I know you wont believe me so I posted a picture on a working solution to play Mario & Luigi Bowser's Inside Story if you have a DSTT!!!







LOL, sorry but true.


----------



## skill1414 (Sep 19, 2009)

OMG thank you! It worked!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh gee, thanks! This is the greatest fix ever! Will work for anything!!!!!1!!1!!111!

Seriously, I've heard this so many times It's lost all meaning.


----------



## Raika (Sep 19, 2009)

Toke Jopic?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 19, 2009)

TRUE!! thats how you get the game to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well done my friend!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

There's still a better solution then that...its buy an Acekard2i for 13$ thats still a lot less then buying the actual game.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh, how happy I am. It WORKS. I didn't know it was that simple. All I did was went into my piggybank/bankaccount and withdrawed 35$. I went to the nearest EBGames and guess it what I got it.  This is the best solution ever. THANK YOU.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 /jking


----------



## GamerLord (Sep 19, 2009)

idk where to download it


----------



## Gullwing (Sep 19, 2009)

Ohh please... you give false hopes there... You shouldn't have posted it in that section... Move it pls


----------



## Sigfried666 (Sep 19, 2009)

Meanie. The game may cost you 35$, but here in my country, due to tax and everything, it goes for a quarter of my salary. No way can I go around buying original games.


----------



## Kingfield (Sep 19, 2009)

GamerLord said:
			
		

> idk where to download it


LOL hahaha

winnn


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 19, 2009)

Sigfried666 said:
			
		

> Meanie. The game may cost you 35$, but here in my country, due to tax and everything, it goes for a quarter of my salary. No way can I go around buying original games.



A quarter of your salary! With taxes and the appropriate conversion it should cost about $70/$80. So you're telling me you make $320 a month. O_O. Unless....you're a teen.


----------



## Escape (Sep 19, 2009)

I think this solution might also work on the R4.
try it on your own risk!!


----------



## updowners (Sep 19, 2009)

GamerLord said:
			
		

> idk where to download it



Sarcasm?


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Sep 19, 2009)

Escape said:
			
		

> I think this solution might also work on the R4.
> try it on your own risk!!



OMFGBBQAWESOMESAUSE!!!!

IT WORKED AND I HAZ DA R$!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111ELEVEN111! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 CAPS CAPS CAPS

On a more serious point this should go to the EOF.


----------



## howyeman (Sep 19, 2009)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Ohh please... you give false hopes there... You shouldn't have posted it in that section... Move it pls



Hey C'mon guys, have some sense of humour, there are a lot of stupid people asking the same question about DSTT or other cards, they really deserve this mini hoax for not looking before posting.

And If you think of it, it's not really a hoax, is the truth about the current and only real solution for DSTT users. Well this or buy a new and better card.


----------



## RodPN (Sep 19, 2009)

Damn it, I want to play this game so badly. But where I live the damn game costs like 90 bucks


----------



## antonkan (Sep 19, 2009)

howyeman said:
			
		

> Hey guys I know you wont believe me so I posted a picture on a working solution to play Mario & Luigi Bowser's Inside Story if you have a DSTT!!!
> 
> *image
> 
> LOL, sorry but true.


The Mario and Luigi RPG 3 boxart with a DSTT card in the picture? Ha! That's not true to fix!


----------



## Sigfried666 (Sep 19, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Sigfried666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. Here in Brazil the game can be found for $150. If I wait for the game to get old, I can get it for $120.
I get roughly $600 monthly.

Of course, I can import the game, will cost around $100.


----------



## Exbaddude (Sep 20, 2009)

Dang, If Only I Had DSTT ^__^


----------



## berlinka (Sep 20, 2009)

howyeman said:
			
		

> Hey guys I know you wont believe me so I posted a picture on a working solution to play Mario & Luigi Bowser's Inside Story if you have a DSTT!!!
> 
> LOL, sorry but true.


You are a true GENIUS!!! I can't believe you worked it out! Will this also work for R4???


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 20, 2009)

Hilarious. Best thread of the past couple weeks.


----------



## pojoboy (Sep 20, 2009)

You forgot one of these silly.







Oh and electricity and power of course.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 20, 2009)

If you don't have electricity or power the game will not work after 10 hours lol

I haven't tested it myself but I believe it will work on R4


----------



## Bently (Sep 20, 2009)

Sigfried666 said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wholy S***, thats $88 in Canada D: ($150 BRL Conversion)


----------



## DjFIL (Sep 20, 2009)

Bently said:
			
		

> Sigfried666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he was already quoting in USD, correct me if wrong... so it's worse then $88 CDN.


----------



## snookyb (Sep 20, 2009)

total Noob WTF DO IDOWNLOAD THIS!!!


----------



## ReavenMK (Sep 20, 2009)

I live in Brazil as well, and the guy's right. Here, one Dollar is +- 2BR$, however, the stores don't ask for 100BR$ (50$), they ask for 150/200/250BR$ depending on the game (150BR$ as he said are usually the cheaper, a PS3 game is easily on 250/300), so you have most games costing 75/100/125$. It's conversion, taxes, and a NEED to profit. To me this is almost as criminal as piracy itself. For comparison, a DVD (movie) here, costs 50BR$ (25$). Yes, since the government is willing to do things right with the movie industry, we probably pay less for movie DVDs than in NA, however games are not so fortunate (I am not making an excuse for piracy since there's also heavy piracy on movies as well, even though they're cheaper, however, most people CAN buy them if they want, it's reasonable).

A "ok" salary on Brazil is somewhat my compatriot said: 1200BR$ (600$), so, if he spends up to 250BR$ in a game, it's not a quarter, but it's costy as hell. Oh, of course, and most people here do not receive 1200BR$/month (and I'm not talking abou teenagers, and yes about familiy fathers), and that's why a good number of people buy the systems (I bet there's a percentage of NA system sales that comes here), but don't/can't pay the games. Oh, right, about the systems, I paid 600BR$ (300$) on a PSP3000 last month, and I paid CHEAP, I got on our own eBay, most were 700/800BR$ (350/400$).

So, yeah, not making an apology or a excuse for piracy, but while I can pay a game or two, no way I can spend that much. Yeah, "you should not play if you can't pay. I'd drive a Ferrari if I could, but I can't", but I don't think it's that simple.

(Oh an extra: I just remembered, the full package of Beatles Rock Band came for 3000 BR$ (1500$), nice.)

(another comparison, 10 years ago, there was a time 1BR$ = 1$, but a N64 game costed 90 BR$, Ocarina of Time was BR$120 a year later, Majora's Mask BR$150, Pokémon Stadium 2 BR$200, that was also the time when piracy started and grew strong since a pirated PS game costed 10BR$ each CD)


----------



## ReavenMK (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, and these prices I listed above are for import shops, that ''''''TRY'''''' to get us cheaper, and probably bring the game without taxes (yeah, smuggling). Most Official and Mall shops don't ask less than 300BR$. The official XBOX 360 (actually, the only console that is officialy brought here, the rest are imports), costs 2500/3000 BR$ (1250/1500$), so you get our problem.


----------



## Acenima (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks this helped me alout


----------



## RodPN (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm beginning to think we're not going to get a real solution anytime soon


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2009)

RodPN said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to think we're not going to get a real solution anytime soon



People have been trying to tell all the "Is there a fix for DSTT/R4 yet?" askers for days but nobody wanted to listen and they just kept asking the question over and over.


----------



## RodPN (Sep 21, 2009)

Just wondering, why is that? Something in the cart's firmware? Or just no one wanting to make one?


----------



## fermio100 (Sep 21, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Sigfried666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the flag, it's our reality in Brazil.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2009)

RodPN said:
			
		

> Just wondering, why is that? Something in the cart's firmware? Or just no one wanting to make one?



A combination of both I think.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

fermio100 said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow games are a rip off in Brazil...im surprised anyone buys games in Brazil everyone there should just become pirates lol


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a DSTT but I am thinking of upgrading to an Acekard after this and past incidents where games simply do not play on the DSTT, like Tropix.

Here's my question: what would I need to play Mario & Luigi 3 on it?  Just the latest firmware or also the AR code/patch?  I apologize for asking for this information again, but I feel if we're going to tell DSTT users this is the way to go to still play the game on the flashcart, having this information recapped in this thread would help.

Edit: one other quick question: how hard would it be to use the same .sav files on an Acekard?  Would I have to convert them all or are they the same file type as a DSTTs?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

Donato_Dobango said:
			
		

> I have a DSTT but I am thinking of upgrading to an Acekard after this and past incidents where games simply do not play on the DSTT, like Tropix.
> 
> Here's my question: what would I need to play Mario & Luigi 3 on it?  Just the latest firmware or also the AR code/patch?  I apologize for asking for this information again, but I feel if we're going to tell DSTT users this is the way to go to still play the game on the flashcart, having this information recapped in this thread would help.


the game works with AKAIO 1.4.1 Proper repack firmware and the patch


----------



## Ad_Enuff (Sep 21, 2009)

All joking aside, if DSTT doesn't come up with a patch for this game, it will hurt its sales of both the old DSTT and the new DSTTi as it appears that they take pirating of their own product more seriously than their customers. Which is the true meaning of irony!

If they produce a fix, and I hope they do, then their sales may improve and continue. But most would agree that at the moment the ACEKARD series with both an official firmware and the AKAIO unofficial builds, it makes it very difficult to actually recommend the DSTT other than its cheap and cheerful.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ad_Enuff said:
			
		

> All joking aside, if DSTT doesn't come up with a patch for this game, it will hurt its sales of both the old DSTT and the new DSTTi as it appears that they take pirating of their own product more seriously than their customers. Which is the true meaning of irony!
> 
> If they produce a fix, and I hope they do, then their sales may improve and continue. But most would agree that at the moment the ACEKARD series with both an official firmware and the AKAIO unofficial builds, it makes it very difficult to actually recommend the DSTT other than its cheap and cheerful.


but with the Acekards now being 13$ on dealextreme theres not much incentive to buy a DSTT anymore...


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Sep 21, 2009)

I agree.  I only bought two DSTTs because they were 8 bucks.  If I can get access to newer games easier, it's worth the extra 5 bucks.

So, what kind of sav files does Acekard use?  Can I just transfer my DSTT savs to it?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

Acekard2i uses .sav and nds.sav files

Edit: i'm not familiar with DSTT sav files but if they're in the same format as Acekard2i then they will work if not you would have to convert them.


----------



## House Spider (Sep 21, 2009)

Epic Fail.


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 21, 2009)

how the fuck does this mean its a solution to play this with the DSTT? you're not playing it with the DSTT at all, at no part in playing the game of the retail cartridge does the DSTT come in to the solution. Idiot!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 21, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> how the fuck does this mean its a solution to play this with the DSTT? you're not playing it with the DSTT at all, at no part in playing the game of the retail cartridge does the DSTT come in to the solution. Idiot!


Hey, stupid! This is supposed to be a joke topic. One look at the first page makes it obvious so if you have nothing valid to contribute gtfo (get the f out).


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 21, 2009)

well like we need a joke topic! These kinda threads and the stupidness on here is really whats brung gbatemp down to an all time low. I remember when i could come on here an expect to find decent threads with good discussion now its just the same regurgetated shit.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2009)

your the only one not taking the joke

personally I don't care about one game but if this keeps I'll buy an Acekard


----------



## howyeman (Sep 21, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> well like we need a joke topic! These kinda threads and the stupidness on here is really whats brung gbatemp down to an all time low. I remember when i could come on here an expect to find decent threads with good discussion now its just the same regurgetated shit.



No, we need more stupid people creating accounts just to ask a question that it's probably asked 100 times in this forum "How can I make it work on my (DSTT, R4, or any other non working card), is the fix out?", also man, chill out, the only real solution for DSTT or R4 owners right now is to buy the original game or a better card, that's the point of this thread... That and make fun of users that only come here when they need some help but never to post a usefull topic.

If you're so desperate to play this game go and buy a better card or the original game, period.


----------



## Defiance (Sep 21, 2009)

Way to steal SlitMyMemoriesx's joke.  Still pretty funny, regardless.


----------



## davidprime15 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! YOU MOTHER F"%%$#&#&%


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Sep 21, 2009)

davidprime15 said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! YOU MOTHER F"%%$#&#&%



Don't get mad that you bought a cheap flashcart that won't be updated to work with the new Mario game.

BTW I have an M3 and I can play it and it's SOOOOO fun


----------



## howyeman (Sep 22, 2009)

davidprime15 said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! YOU MOTHER F"%%$#&#&%



LOL, Chill out! 

Hey, I'm not by any means an anti-paricy guy but I can tell you that you won't regret buying this game original.

35 dollars is not much, this game is 20+ hours and very very fun and entreteining, if you go to the cinema you pay almost 10 bucks for a 2 hours movie and you don't even have control of the movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

Well, anyways just be patient, a solution will eventually come or buy the game or a better card and you will learn to be happy with this stupid topic.


----------



## Kurotaisa (Sep 22, 2009)

howyeman said:
			
		

> 35 dollars is not much



YOU RICH SON OF-calm down, CALM DOWN, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10.

Ok, I think there might be a fix...
Mario & Luigi RPG 3 (J) runs on DSTT, no? why not using the unpacker to take the Script and voices from the USA release and Replace 'em on the japanese version?


----------



## overslept (Sep 23, 2009)

Kurotaisa said:
			
		

> howyeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has this question not been asked over 9000 times? THAT WILL NEVER HAPPEN!!!


----------



## Kurotaisa (Sep 23, 2009)

....So? what I'm saying Can not be done? Or you just happy by yelling "Can't be done"?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 23, 2009)

Arwing789 said:
			
		

> Kurotaisa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Over 9000! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## InuYasha (Sep 23, 2009)

This joke was old before you even posted it.....


----------



## nr4irts (Sep 23, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> BTW I have an M3 and I can play it and it's SOOOOO fun


that's really happy


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 23, 2009)

This topic is so not funny.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 23, 2009)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> This joke was old before you even posted it.....



Who cares! I still like it!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

howyeman said:
			
		

> davidprime15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


easiest solution is buy a new flash cart its at least 20$ cheaper then buying that 1 game also who pays 10$ to see movies anymore? i just download movies for free...its a lot better then sitting in a theater with people who are noisy they bring their little kids to a movie they wont even understand and they talk through the whole movie then people's cell phones ring and then people get up in front of you to go to the bathroom and block your view...ok i'm done ranting =D haha.


----------



## Xenosis (Sep 23, 2009)

OMG IT WORKED! THANK YOU!!


----------



## skalejandro (Sep 23, 2009)

estas loco, este juego cuesta 50 de los verdes 

en fin, sige haciendo tus bomitas de mal gusto... que mas da


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 24, 2009)

If you find this topic funny.. 
Just Leave this site....
Now...



			
				skalejandro said:
			
		

> estas loco, este juego cuesta 50 de los verdes
> 
> en fin, sige haciendo tus bomitas de mal gusto... que mas da  :yayds:


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 24, 2009)

ReavenMK said:
			
		

> (Oh an extra: I just remembered, the full package of Beatles Rock Band came for 3000 BR$ (1500$), nice.)



$1500 for one game that's close to how much I spend on games *per year*, seriously what does the government smoke anyone with a brain would know that's beyond unreasonable.


----------



## howyeman (Sep 24, 2009)

skalejandro said:
			
		

> estas loco, este juego cuesta 50 de los verdes
> 
> en fin, sige haciendo tus bomitas de mal gusto... que mas da



Well I bought the game for 450.00 pesos (13 pesos a dollar = 35 dollars), obviously not in an official store, so just go out and search for it somewhere else. DS games never cost more than 500 pesos, at least not in big cities like DF, Guadalajara or Monterrey.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 24, 2009)

This thread should have been moved here ages ago. I'm sure lots of people took it seriously like me.


----------



## pokemonxd8 (Oct 5, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Donato_Dobango said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...















For DSTT???


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 6, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> The Mario and Luigi RPG 3 boxart with a DSTT card in the picture? Ha! That's not true to fix!


obvious post is obvious


----------



## riggins55 (Dec 17, 2009)

HOW CAN I DOWNLOAD THIS WHERE CAN I CLICK TO DOWNLOAD PLEASEEE HELP MEEEE I WANT THIS GAME SO BADDD....:S I HAVE A DSTTi PLEASE HELP MEEE.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WHERE DO I DOWNLOAD IT....I CANT CLICK THE IMAGE....WHEREEEEE


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 17, 2009)

riggins55 said:
			
		

> *snip*


Fail post is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Seriously, was that a genuine question?

And a two-month bump...wow...well done, and on your first day...


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 18, 2009)

riggins55 said:
			
		

> HOW CAN I DOWNLOAD THIS WHERE CAN I CLICK TO DOWNLOAD PLEASEEE HELP MEEEE I WANT THIS GAME SO BADDD....:S I HAVE A DSTTi PLEASE HELP MEEE.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW DO I DOWNLOAD HOW DO I DOWNLOAD THEH ROM??? HOW TO MAKE WORK ON R4DS REVOLUUTION??????????????????????? PLEASE I WANT IT SO BAD SO BAD ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Pejayuk (Aug 21, 2010)

Got this working for real on a DSTTi Gold.
1) Download latest kernal 1.18a02sp1 from ndstti.cn website
http://www.ndstti.cn/

2)Then find the following version of the rom on BTJunkie
http://btjunkie.org/
[NDS]Mario_and_Luigi_Bowsers_Inside_Story[USA][ESPALNDS.com]

Works great on all the DSTTi gold and DSTT Adv so should work on DSTT aswell.
Can someone with a DSTT confirm it works on that aswell.


----------

